
Request for comments about the next Cozy architecture - bmichel
https://forum.cozy.io/t/request-for-comments-about-the-next-architecture/3255
======
rouky
How will be sent the system emails? The "Send Email" worker states that Cozy
will contact the SMTP server to send the email. Will the SMTP configuration be
part of the Email app (not a good idea in my opinion), will it have to be set
up manually via Postfix for the self-hosted (ok), or even better, could the
SMTP configuration be part of the "Settings" service?

